
Ghostbot pretends to be you, talking to people you want to avoid - ilyaeck
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11975700/ghostbot-texting-dating-bot-app-mean-texts
======
chlestakoff
I'd be much more interested in a "secretary" product that openly acts as a
gatekeeper and escalates important conversations to me as necessary. But Ghost
is named very aptly - that seems to be a footing description for their
service.

------
galistoca
Assuming that the type of people who they want to block are psychos or people
with bad social skills, they will find themselves in 100 times more serious
situation when the other party finds out. Even as a normal guy I would feel
extremely pissed if I find out that a girl has been playing me with a bot.

------
thebladerunner
Is it not easier to just ignore or block people you'd rather not chat with?
Why deceive them? Isn't it kind of immoral?

